# Summer Vacations



## Amy (Jun 30, 2008)

Usually the fam goes on a great vacation every summer, but for various reasons we never got around to planning one this year... I am however going on a few smaller trips like to Lake Tahoe and Las Vegas... I am also heading to Nor Cal for a wedding and to Laughlin for a weekend of fun at the river. 
Is anyone else planning any great trips this summer?


----------



## Laura (Jul 1, 2008)

Stay-cations for us this year!! maybe a few day trips or overniters.. but with all the critters and a NEW dog.. its easier to stay..not to mention the price of GAS!!!!!


----------



## stells (Jul 1, 2008)

Come over to the UK..... then you can really moan about the fuel prices 
Right Danny lol lol


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Jul 1, 2008)

My daughter plays very competitive soccer, so our trips usually evolve around that. New York City overnight this year and a family vacation to the Poconos at Split Rock Resort, PA.


----------



## egyptiandan (Jul 1, 2008)

Nope I can't complain about gas prices  Gas here is CHEAP  I was paying $8.50 a gallon in England for gas. 

Danny


----------



## Crazy1 (Jul 1, 2008)

Wow, and we are moaning about $4.50 a gal. I'm just beginning to plan a cruise (Mexican Riviera) but may have to wait to go until spring, but shooting for this Nov. Have tort and dog sitter so no worries about the animals.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 1, 2008)

If I could "wiggle my nose" and disappear from here and re-appear at the Badlands, I would love to see the carving of the Indian in the mountain. But travelling takes too much time. I'm too impatient, and can't afford to fly. Bryce, Zion and the Grand Canyon also hold lots of appeal for me. I'd LOVE to ride a mule down into the canyon!

But really, I'm barn sour. I enjoy my animals and everything here around the place. I'd worry the whole time I was gone that things weren't being taken care of like I think they should.

Yvonne


----------



## Isa (Jul 1, 2008)

This summer I will only take 2 weeks of vacation. I will go back to waterbury, CT for a week-end (I went last weekend, I came back on sunday) and I will go see some relatives up north for a couple of days. I love summer...


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Jul 1, 2008)

Isa, I have relatives in Torrington. Waterbury is kind of close isn't it?


----------



## Isa (Jul 1, 2008)

jlyoncc1 said:


> Isa, I have relatives in Torrington. Waterbury is kind of close isn't it?



Hello Dee

Yes it is. My boyfriend has relatives in Waterbury. They live in the suburbs. I really like the area, it is really quiet.


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Jul 2, 2008)

I thought when I was paying $3.90 today that it was expensive. But reading about what ya'll are paying, that's crazy!!! 

______________________________________________________

1 Sulcata (Bowser)

www.myspace.com/bowsertortoise


----------



## Amy (Jul 7, 2008)

Ya the gas prices are hindering my road-tripping as well.... it sucks


----------



## jasso2 (Jul 8, 2008)

egyptiandan said:


> Nope I can't complain about gas prices  Gas here is CHEAP  I was paying $8.50 a gallon in England for gas.
> 
> Danny



is this a joke???


----------



## Amy (Jul 14, 2008)

Just got back from Vegas and had a blaaast! I gambled all weekend and I won money! I'm celebrating my victories tonight with a night out with the girls- we're gonna drink and go get some good mexican food!


----------

